

Mobile App Framework for WordPress - gmays
http://www.wptavern.com/coming-soon-apppresser-mobile-app-framework-for-wordpress

======
gmays
Just saw that the video is on the actual site as well, here's the link:
[http://apppresser.com/](http://apppresser.com/)

